# free patterns galore



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Lots of beautiful patterns here:

http://www.adriafil.com/uk/index.html

published in English, Italian, French, Spanish, Dutch, and a couple more I can't remember.

Enjoy,
Linda


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

awesome site!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Great sit never seen it before. Thank you so much.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love it....ty


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding the prices for their yarn


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks so much, it's terrific,adelaide


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you! 
Had an enjoyable (can't remember how long) time gathering more patterns.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Plenty there to look at! Thanks nice find!


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello from Gill in Peterborough. There are some lovely patterns to add to my pile on this site, Thanks for the information.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you Linda! This will appease my "pattern hoarding"!! lol!!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. Looks like there are some great patterns.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing. I have never seen this sure before.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MawmawLinda said:


> Lots of beautiful patterns here:
> 
> http://www.adriafil.com/uk/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

I love this site, here's the "pull Annie" I knitted for my daughter in February using King Cole Haze Glitter in black with King Cole Haze in purple. This pullover is a great fit on my daughter as it is shaped at the waist. It only took slighly over 200g to knit with the King Haze.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

lindypops said:


> I love this site, here's the "pull Annie" I knitted for my daughter in February using King Cole Haze Glitter in black with King Cole Haze in purple. This pullover is a great fit on my daughter as it is shaped at the waist. It only took slighly over 200g to knit with the King Haze.


Lovely job, Lindypops. Bet she loves it.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

patty1 said:


> I am having a hard time finding the prices for their yarn


I've never bought their yarn, but it looks like you have to contact one of their authorized deals to order.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

MawmawLinda said:


> lindypops said:
> 
> 
> > I love this site, here's the "pull Annie" I knitted for my daughter in February using King Cole Haze Glitter in black with King Cole Haze in purple. This pullover is a great fit on my daughter as it is shaped at the waist. It only took slighly over 200g to knit with the King Haze.
> ...


She does thanks, Lindypops


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

I really should be cleaning and doing laundry, but I have only gotten through the first 25 pages!
Great site--thanks!!!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I work in a wool shop in Bromley, Kent, UK and one of our main suppliers is Adriafil. Their yarn is fabulous, and although some of their patterns are a bit quirky there are many that are more 'mainstream'. If anyone is looking for something in particular maybe the shop could help? A website is under construction, soon to go live, and we will be offering mail order. Watch this space!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Now that is the kind of sweater I like. Looks like the neckline isn't to tight and comfortable to wear. Been wanting to make me one and this might be it. Thanks for the site.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Dorothy of Oz & Kathleenangel, 

your very welcome, glad you like it.

Linda


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

MawmawLinda said:


> Lots of beautiful patterns here:
> 
> http://www.adriafil.com/uk/index.html
> 
> ...


Wish I had the body to wear some of these designs...beautiful~!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have got to have more time and just sit and look through everything. Thanks, looks like an awesome site.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

lindypops said:


> I love this site, here's the "pull Annie" I knitted for my daughter in February using King Cole Haze Glitter in black with King Cole Haze in purple. This pullover is a great fit on my daughter as it is shaped at the waist. It only took slighly over 200g to knit with the King Haze.


That's beautiful!


----------

